# Protecting ears.



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

How do you live sound guys do it. I work in a venue where it HAS to be loud to get over an acoustic drum kit.

I'm a recording engineer first, i sort of fell into live and corporate sound because it pays better... well corporate does anyway. In my band i wear those molded ear plugs, and i've mixed with them a couple of times but i always need to keep an eye on the vocal level with them in.

So my question to you is how do you protect your ears?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For live mixing during a concert I have on occasion kept my headphones on or like you have done kept some ear plugs handy. I find that after an hour mixing a concert and the rehearsal my hearing is kind of shot anyhow so it becomes simply keeping the levels good and not worrying about eq so much.


----------



## Recordman (Apr 23, 2010)

ive got sennheiser px100 headphones where ive taken the "phone" part off of the frame and stuck them into a pair of construction cups. they work excellently. and for about 80 bucks total they sound great and isolate like mad.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

I do mostly wedding gigs, so loud is not really the priority - in fact, I on occasion get complimented for the volume being "just right" - loud enough, but not too loud for comfort (although there was a guest at one a week ago who, despite wearing earplugs, felt strongly enough about the "excessive" level to try to turn one of the speakers round so it was pointing at my head... but I digress)... Even with a drum kit (which is also mic'd up for recording purposes) I don't usually end up with more than around 100 dB SPL on stage, even during louder dance sets.

I mix from on stage, and keep running down on to the floor to check all is cool out there. I also use Direct Sound Extreme Isolation headphones - basically phones built into ear defenders.


----------



## Sandro Gomes (Jul 8, 2009)

Well I am more studio than live sound oriented, but when I mix some one live I use to do all eqs and levels adjustments without the protection and then use a good ear protection for 15 ou 20 minutes and then take it off and do more adjustments, if I stay without the protection all the time, in 30 minutes, my ears collapse and everything sounds good ;-)


----------



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

Sandro Gomes said:


> Well I am more studio than live sound oriented, but when I mix some one live I use to do all eqs and levels adjustments without the protection and then use a good ear protection for 15 ou 20 minutes and then take it off and do more adjustments, if I stay without the protection all the time, in 30 minutes, my ears collapse and everything sounds good ;-)


I wonder if it could not be a bit dangerous to do this?

As the 3 small bones that link the tympanic membrane to the oval membrane (maleus, incus and stapes, plus their muscles) do act like an impedance adapter, the muscles do relax when the sound level is lower (this auto adapting transmission system is what allows us to hear the pretty large 120-140dB range of sound pressure level without damage), which means that the system could be less protected (more sensible) when you remove the protections than before you wore them for the first time. 

I remember that removing ear plugs during loud concert has always given me the impression that the sound was much louder and painful than at the beginning of the show (before I had to rush to my pockets to find them because the PA was too loud! :foottap: )


----------



## glen1980 (Jun 23, 2010)

I recommend getting some custom made orthoplasties with flat respnoce filters..


----------



## Sandro Gomes (Jul 8, 2009)

maikol said:


> I wonder if it could not be a bit dangerous to do this?
> 
> As the 3 small bones that link the tympanic membrane to the oval membrane (maleus, incus and stapes, plus their muscles) do act like an impedance adapter, the muscles do relax when the sound level is lower (this auto adapting transmission system is what allows us to hear the pretty large 120-140dB range of sound pressure level without damage), which means that the system could be less protected (more sensible) when you remove the protections than before you wore them for the first time.
> 
> I remember that removing ear plugs during loud concert has always given me the impression that the sound was much louder and painful than at the beginning of the show (before I had to rush to my pockets to find them because the PA was too loud! :foottap: )


maikol what you say makes a lotta sense. Of course that glen sugestion is the best, but it is not always possible. I am glad I am not doing live gigs that much, other wise my ears would be bad, thanks for the advice maikol.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm a fan of Etymotic ER20, low cost and effective.


----------



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

Sandro Gomes said:


> maikol what you say makes a lotta sense. Of course that glen sugestion is the best, but it is not always possible. I am glad I am not doing live gigs that much, other wise my ears would be bad, thanks for the advice maikol.


Yeah I guess the best is to have those moulded plugs made, but those ain't cheap, are they?

Anyway, we all have to take care of our ears, after all, we only have one pair (and I'm afraid that stereo is much less entertaining with only one left!)!


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

Audiologist + ear mold + canisters = protected ears


----------



## EvJe (Jul 13, 2010)

In some situations I use closed headphones when I work as mixing engineer. In cases when I work as system engineer in the rent company I use ear plugs. But. I'm trying to make less louder mixes - I don't see reasons to make louder - there are many discussions with musicians and other engineers , but this is banal injurious for all people , who visit events.. Yes , there are cases with small clubs and rock bands , where we have very loud stage without amplification , so , in this case - headphones  If there is too loud in the FOH position - think of the loudness level near the convient placed acoustic systems.. 120 and more dB SPL in a few meters.. Brrr...


----------



## TimmyP (Jul 27, 2008)

Get a drum aquarium and protect everyone's ears. You'll get a better mix at a more agreeable volume.


----------



## Weogo (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Spacedout,

I suggest the Drummer learn more dynamics, where they aren't necessarily the loudest thing on stage.

Good health, Weogo


----------

